# What are the general thoughts on these smokers?



## opus (Dec 5, 2006)

Not that I would  buy a smoker, just curious.


----------



## jrollins (Dec 6, 2006)

lookes like a lot of work to me . look at a gas smoker a lot less work.  i have a great outdoor smokey mtn. and love it


----------



## opus (Dec 6, 2006)

Personally, I have no use for gas.  I am quite fond of smoking with strictly wood.  Using charcoal would be a big jump for me, but I would try it.  Heck, using hot smoke would be a big jump as well, but I'd try it too.

Guess I am wondering how it is to control the heat.  The firebox seems awfully close to the meat.


----------



## joed617 (Dec 6, 2006)

Opus,
            I'm with you. I don't use gas either and would rather cook with charcoal/wood mix. 

Joe


----------



## opus (Dec 6, 2006)

In the barn today, I found a Brinkman electric stainless model.  Looks pretty simple, but I am willing to bet that it will get too hot to use.  I see no way to control the temp....unless I am missing something.

I guess I have to start digging the snow away from my smokehouse.  :(


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 6, 2006)

Actually, that Brinkmann (we call it the ECB) has 1 speed (about 240Â°), you can mess with the door some, but itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s mostly controlled by the water pan. That smoker will make some fine Que, donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t kid yourself. Til recently I have used one for several years with great results. Give it a shot! :lol:


----------



## opus (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok, in my winter boredom, I will try it.  I assume you put wood on the little plate that sits over the element?  I know you need to keep the water tray full too.  Seeing its plenty cold here, maybe it wont get all too hot.


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 7, 2006)

Try to shield it from wind and cold, itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s not insulated, so when it is really cold, you might have trouble keeping temp up! Some guys drape a moving van blanket around smoker to insulate. 

Here is something you can try for less than $10. Go to a hardware outlet and get a sheet of 1/2" to 1" foam insulation-itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s either pink or blue, grab some duct tape and see illustration. close with a piece of duct tape, close lid and put brick on top (make sure lid is bigger so it doesnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t collapse in! Then just move brick to check your grub
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Good Luck!


----------



## geigs (Dec 7, 2006)

Great idea for insulating that type of smoker - how about an offset?

These MN winter nights are making it difficult to smoke

I either need to insulate or move, and moving isn't gonna happen!

~Geigs


----------



## cheech (Dec 7, 2006)

Geigs have you considered enclosing a room like say a green house and "pipe" the smoke outside. This way the side box would heat the green house and if the green house is small enough make it down right enjoyable in there during the winter


----------



## soflaquer (Dec 8, 2006)

I am SO happy to hear some of the traditionalists stand-up for true WOOD SMOKE!!!  This forum has almost turned into a testimonial for gas smokers.  Sure, I own a GOSM BB, but it is a back-up unit and only for when I run out of room in the Beast or I'm too busy on the weekends.  We've become such an "I Want It Now!" society, nobody wants to take the time to learn the basics of REAL Barbeque.  A good Pitmaster can turn out great 'Q on anything.  Remember........."It's the Cook, not the Cooker!"  I've seen a competitor place in a National with just an upright 55 Gal. drum and a piece of plywood for heat/smoke control!

Fortunately, here in South Florida I rarely have to deal with cold weather effecting my cooker, so I kind of feel sorry for you guys.  The top photo looks alot like a New Braunfel Cimmeron.  They turn out awesome "Q!

Jeff


----------



## geigs (Dec 8, 2006)

Great idea Cheech - I will fab something tonight...I've got some plywood and tarps I can use...I think you may be onto something!   Doing another Butt tomorrow along with a couple racks - Should be easy, it supposed to be 40* for a high!

SoFlaQuer - I agree, If you have the time, nothing like standing around playing with wood and charcoal...although I am going to look for a small gas smoker for days when I can't put the time in!


----------



## opus (Dec 8, 2006)

Personally, I am a cold smoker by heart, which I will stay.  I just found these couple smokers in the barn and thought I would give them a whirl.  I guess I am surprised at how few cold smokers there are on this forum.  Actually, are there any aside of me?  

This is what I am shooting for this summer:

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/photo_galleries/angin.htm


----------



## soflaquer (Dec 8, 2006)

There are a few Cold Smokers that used to be around.  Believe me, I wish I had the space for a Smokehouse.

Jeff


----------



## gunslinger (Dec 17, 2006)

I'll make a stand for wood any day. As with anything, it's all a matter of taste and patience. As for babysitting, once you get your smoker dialed in, know how to choose quality wood, understand how different woods burn, and practice, practice, practice, babysitting isn't that bad. I did 6 turkeys over 3 days, Thanksgiving weekend and got 5 hours of sleep at one time when the alarm finally went off on the therm to tell me it was time to stoke the fire. All said and done, I got a full nights sleep on every smoke. And other than the Butterball, the turkeys were perfect. Some purists would argue that a digital therm is cheating. In my mind, it's about food safety, and if you can afford a set of therms with bells and whistles, then more power to ya. 
The whole thing is a learning process and you have to make a real commitment, if you're going to use wood. But once you make it, you and the people eating your food won't be sorry. Besides, for some of us, wood is free and plentiful.


----------



## opus (Dec 17, 2006)

I have not hot smoked before, which was why I was asking about it.  Either way, I decided to forgo it.  I just cant seem to get excited about hot smoking. :)


----------



## opus (Dec 18, 2006)

Heh....I dug out the smokehouse today.  What can I say!?  :)

Fly fishing.....yummmm.....I had to use a spinning reel when I was in Alaska, fortunately no one saw me.  LOL!

Just got a few chickens in a brine a few minutes ago.  Got a whole load to smoke come Wed or so.  Going to be in the low 20's should be nice.


----------

